
Bring Back Handwriting: It’s Good for Your Brain - paulpauper
https://elemental.medium.com/bring-back-handwriting-its-good-for-your-brain-fe22fe6c81d2?source=grid_home---------0------------------18-----
======
greenonions
I've always taken handwritten notes in class. It forces you to condense the
information being presented quite a bit.

I've found that I use arrows, side boxes, lists, and all sorts of visual
tricks along with writing to try to grasp the concept.

It's only my personal experience but it's always seemed to be more effective
than trying to fuss with a laptop.

~~~
saeranv
Handwritten notes allow you to use different modalities to interpret
information, which promotes deeper understanding.

------
Madmallard
I don't know if it is because how I was raised or a limitation of my brain but
past a certain difficulty of problem I am completely unable to solve it
without pen and paper

~~~
johnchristopher
Pen and paper don't need to be fought with to extend our brain's visual and
mapping abilities. There are almost no friction to put thoughts down. It's
much slower than imagining things but it doesn't rely on short term memory so
we can build and think about more complex abstract thinking.

------
albandread
Type slowly and thoughtfully instead. Draw diagrams using an appropriate tool.
Handwriting is tedious; pointless; painful to learn and bad for your hands.

~~~
AlchemistCamp
> Handwriting is tedious; pointless; painful to learn and bad for your hands.

Can you cite any evidence for this claim?

I journaled daily for over a decade without any stress injuries whatsoever. In
contrast, heavy laptop usage for a few years lead to severe RSI damage I'm
only now recovering from.

~~~
tlb
For both keyboarding and handwriting, the stress can be high or low depending
on your technique. Many people write with cramped hands, which is hard on them
if they do much more than sign credit card receipts. But if you write with
light pressure and a gently curved wrist, you can write all day without pain.

------
beyondcompute
Is typing bad for my brain?

~~~
jvanderbot
The only bad part of typing is it seems to allow a quicker conveyance of
thought to word, which starts to make it sound like speech rather than concise
text.

When I'm writing a note by hand, I tend to use BLUF or TLDR mode with bullets
for supporting points. When typing, I can just about hit stream-of-
consciousness rates of symbol transfer, which means I need to edit 2-3 times
to get a concise email or document.

